# Clear jel question



## MikesMate (Feb 26, 2006)

I recently bought a new Mennonite cookbook. It has some really good recipes for canned meals; however, alot of them call for "clear jel". What is this and what's it for? The only clear jel I have ever heard of is for thickening jams and jellies, these recipes are for things like stews, soups, etc.

Thanks for your help


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Clearjel is a modified food starch that is used in place of thickeners like flour or cornstarch in canning because those starches are not considered safe. It will make the soup and gravy part of the stew thicker.


----------



## Charly (Feb 20, 2010)

Be aware there are two types of Clear Gel - instant and non-instant too.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

You should never thicken the low acid foods, like for their meals, before canning. It is not considered safe to thicken gravy, soups, things like that, before canning. You need to thicken those things once you open to heat for serving. 
It makes them too dense and the heat won't properly penetrate the food during canning.
Clear Jel should only be used for canning pie fillings, as a substitute for pectin in jams, and a few other high acid foods.


----------



## MikesMate (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback, I'll be leaving out the clear jel.


----------

